# kune kune pigs latin name



## netwoir (Feb 1, 2008)

does anyone know the latin name of kune kune pigs? i cant find it anywhere and would be helpful for my assignment :2thumb: 
please help thanks x


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Pigs, Pig Health, Pig Welfare, Diseases of Pigs, Photos of Pigs - ThePigSite.com they might be able to help you


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Aren't they just a variety of the pig, Sus scrofa?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

try here 
The British Kune Kune Pig Society history page


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

All domestic pigs (Kune kune, Middle White, Berkshire Black, Tamworth, Vietnamese Pot-bellied etc. etc.) are descended from the Wild Boar so the scientific name is thus _Sus scrofa_ (Linnaeus 1758 ).

By the way, to refer to the scientific name as 'Latin' is wrong. 'Latinised' is more accurate as zoological nomenclature includes Greek, Hebrew, onomatopoeic and etymologically derived terms.


----------



## netwoir (Feb 1, 2008)

ok thank you so much for your help!


----------



## wants-a-tort (Apr 25, 2007)

Paradoxurus said:


> All domestic pigs (Kune kune, Middle White, Berkshire Black, Tamworth, Vietnamese Pot-bellied etc. etc.) are descended from the Wild Boar so the scientific name is thus _Sus scrofa_ (Linnaeus 1758 ).
> 
> By the way, to refer to the scientific name as 'Latin' is wrong. 'Latinised' is more accurate as zoological nomenclature includes Greek, Hebrew, onomatopoeic and etymologically derived terms.


You knows your stuff!


----------

